# Osmo Top Oil or Osmo Hard Wax Oil ?



## Krysstel (25 May 2010)

I've tried the hard wax oil and it's great stuff but the tin's now empty and I need to order some more in advance of a trip to the UK in early July.
Does anyone have any experience of the Top Oil and how it compares with the hard wax oil ?
The first thing I need to finish are some beech kitchen worktops and after that a small cupboard in birch.
Thanks a lot.

Mark


----------



## gasman (26 May 2010)

Try Fiddes Hardwaxoil - better than Osmo IMHO


----------



## Boz62 (27 May 2010)

gasman":3hp97x4c said:


> Try Fiddes Hardwaxoil - better than Osmo IMHO


I agree. It dries faster, but still covers well and gives a nice finish. Several of my local floor fitters prefer it to the Osmo as well, probably because of the drying time . It takes me a while to use a whole tin and tends to thicken - I just add white spirit as required to thin it back down.

Boz


----------



## Krysstel (27 May 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
I'll try Fiddlers instead next time as I agree Osmo has a long drying time.
Does anyone have any experience of the Top Oil compared with hard-wax ?

Mark


----------



## promhandicam (27 May 2010)

No experience of the top oil but Osmo now do a quick drying polyx oil - you can get two coats on the same day.

Steve


----------



## woodbloke (29 May 2010)

I'm about to order some Fiddes Hardwax Oil from Axminster...around £25 a litre - Rob


----------

